# First gun? glock or springfield? other suggestions welcome



## allantaylor8907 (Aug 30, 2010)

I am turning 21 soon and plan to get my CWP, initially after looking at a few handguns i have been drawn to the Springfield xdm 3.8 in .40 cal. But have also been recommended to look at the glock 22 or 23. I have shot neither of the guns. just wondering what would be a good first handgun that wouldn't be impossible to carry in some situations. Other suggestions are welcome but i would prefer a .40 cal over a 9mm.

Thanks


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Either is fine. 

I recommend 9mm over .40 for an inexperienced shooter, but the .40 is OK, too, if gripped properly. It's a bit 'snappy' for a person with a poor grip, but if you already know how to shoot a semi-auto, it's no big deal.


----------



## allantaylor8907 (Aug 30, 2010)

yeah, i am not new to shooting. just wanting something to carry for better self defense.

do you have a preference or suggestion about which to carry?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Bisley said:


> Either is fine.
> 
> I recommend 9mm over .40 for an inexperienced shooter, but the .40 is OK, too, if gripped properly. It's a bit 'snappy' for a person with a poor grip, but if you already know how to shoot a semi-auto, it's no big deal.


I would agree to this as well, although you have answered after this post.

I personally am not a fan of 40. I like 9mm and 45 ACP.

The ONLY 40 I HAVE liked was the PX4 Beretta. IT cuts the recoil down to 9mm levels almost.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

allantaylor8907 said:


> yeah, i am not new to shooting. just wanting something to carry for better self defense.
> 
> do you have a preference or suggestion about which to carry?


I have been an XD fan since they hit the market. I own two XD45s, one in the compact model. I have just recently purchased my first Glock, a 10mm G20, and it is a great pistol. I've fired several in 9mm, and liked them all.

For what it's worth, a friend recently purchased an XD40 for $419 NIB, at a local gunshow. It was about $50 less than the Glock at the same dealer. For that price, I don't think you can find a better value. I personally don't believe the Glock is worth more than the XD.

I shot the pistol, and it performed flawlessly, and was quite accurate. I'm quite sure the Glock would perform as well.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

First find someplace that you can actually shoot those 2 and as many other as possible. That will tell you more about which caliber and platform you are more comfortable with. Don't over look the different platforms you may find someting you shoot better and are more comfortable with.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Disclaimer up front: I'm a Glock fan. Now that that's out of the way...

For carry, the Glock 23 is shorter, lighter, thinner, and more compact in height, despite having a longer barrel than the 3.8. It has a lower bore axis, so the muzzle flips less when fired. Yes, the G23 holds fewer rounds in the magazine, which is directly related to it's height advantage. If you want/need a higher capacity mag, the 15-shot G22 magazines (or 17-shot +2 mags) can be used in the G23 (they just hang out a little bit). Many folks that carry smaller Glocks use the larger mags as 2nd/3rd mags for reloads. The Glock also has a tougher finish that seems to be more rust-resistant (based on reports of some XDs rusting very quickly/easily when exposed to sweat or other moisture).

Even if you decide to move up in size to the Glock 22, you still have a lighter, thinner, shorter in height, and only a bit longer weapon (3/10th of an inch longer overall, with a 7/10ths of an inch longer barrel, if I round-off the measurements). For concealed carry, the grip is the that sticks out, the hard part to hide; you can make a Glock temporarily taller with a longer magazine, but you can't make the frame of the 3.8 shorter in height.

I've shot the G23 and currently own and shoot a G22; I've shot a couple of different XDs and one XDm. The difference in muzzle flip is not major, but it is there, and noticeable for an experienced shooter, with the Glocks' lower bore axis minimizing upward flip better.

I wouldn't necessarily make these same arguments in favor of a .45 Glock over a .45 XD; of those two, I prefer the XD. But in the .40 and 9mm platforms, the Glock is the clear winner in almost every area. The only thing I can honestly say I prefer in the XD/XDm series over the Glock are the magazines.


----------



## sig225 (Aug 30, 2010)

*best choice*

Hmm ... well, if this is your first auto pistol, I would recommend a 9mm also. A S&W M&P 9 or Glock 19 are probably the two best choices when familarizing yourself with the new carry pistol. They both are top quality, easy care, and low recoil pistols. An XD 9 would be my third choice, only because I don't really care for the grip safety. 
Any one of these three will treat you right .... :smt038
The .40 is more for LEO's, but some shooters like it.
(jusy my opinion)


----------



## allantaylor8907 (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. So far im getting a better vibe from you all about the glock. The gun shop near me has many glocks i can test and shoot but none of the new xdm 3.8's. But i am going to try out what i can for sure...is the M & P practical for carry? and also i ran across this recently while researching
CZ-USA -> CZ P07 DUTY but until recently i had never heard of this gun. And i know alot of my bosses carry sigs. Any of those comparable to what i am looking at? And im not really so much worried about the price as i do want to get a nice reliable gun so this is not somehwere im going to cheap out.

Thanks again


----------



## xRUSTYx (Aug 28, 2010)

i am in the same boat ...

I've spent about 30-40 hours researching compacts and subcompacts for my CCW. 

The Three Manufacturers in the Running?
1. Sig
2. Glock
3. Springfield

When all is said and done, I narrowed it down to the Sig P238 and the Springfield XD9 Sub-Compact. I liked the XD over the P238 because it does take a 9mm round, the P238 only takes .380's. 

So, I am going with the XD9SC .... You can find them online, and they have bi-color option (the one I am getting) for about $450. Comes with (2) clips, 10 round and 13 round ext .... Don't think you can get a better deal!

So, that would be my suggestion  A 9mm XD ...


----------



## allantaylor8907 (Aug 30, 2010)

yeah, for my first handgun i was looking more in the compact class rather than the subcompact so its something i can get more familiar with as well as carry. I liked the xdm 3.8 but someone posted earlier the measurments next to the glock and its a little bigger. And then theres always the M&P but im not sure how that measures up and then that CZ i ran across...does CZ have a good rep, is that even worth looking into?


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

*Try each for a while.*

Personally, I prefer the XD over the Glock. Obviously many have the oposite preference. There is no "right answer" to which is your best choice, only your answer. My reaction to firing an XD was, "nice gun." My reaction to firing a Glock was, "people like these?" I don't own either of those at this point in time as I found the Berretta M9A1 the best fit for me.

On certain thing is there is no point in getting too into picking the "best" gun because it is not like it will be your only gun for long. :smt027


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Couch Potato said:


> Personally, I prefer the XD over the Glock. Obviously many have the oposite preference. There is no "right answer" to which is your best choice, only your answer. My reaction to firing an XD was, "nice gun." My reaction to firing a Glock was, "people like these?"


:anim_lol:

They're kinda like a fungus; give them an honest chance, and they'll grow on you. :mrgreen:


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

allantaylor8907 said:


> ... does CZ have a good rep, is that even worth looking into?


Overall CZ has a solid reputation of making reliable and durable guns, definitely worth looking into. They have other offerings in .40 as well such as the P-06, etc.


----------



## timbo813 (Aug 24, 2010)

I would recommend looking at the Glock 19 and the S&W M&P 9 or 9c. The glock 19 is the perfect size for many people and is a fantastic gun. But, many people don't like the grip on it. The M&P 9 is slightly larger and the M&P 9c is slightly smaller. They are also great guns and most people prefer the way they feel in the hand. Both companies make the same guns in 40 cal but 9mm would be better for you to learn on. It's cheaper and easier to shoot and with a good self defense round it's quite effective. Many experts these days are using 9mm because they get more rounds in a magazine and can shoot follow-up shots quicker.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

allantaylor8907 said:


> then that CZ i ran across...does CZ have a good rep, is that even worth looking into?


If I coulf only own 1 handgun I would own the CZ P-01. CZ makes a fine hand gun. I own a Glock and have never owned a XD but never really wanted one either. I would go for CZ all the way!!! the P-07 is a polymer weapon the P-01 is an alloy framed handgun. Very accurate very comfy.

My next choice would be a Sig from yuor list. It eally boils down to what you can afford, what feels good when you hold it, which trigger system is best for you and which gun makes holes where you point it.

Good luck and enjoy which ever weapon you choose. Shooting is a lot of fun and getting to know your gun is a real blast!!!

RCG


----------



## allantaylor8907 (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the help. im taking my CWP class soon witha freinds FN-X .40 ... I will be trying out different handguns til christmas time when it comes decision time.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Look at the Stoeger Cougar. Stoeger Industries is a subsidiary of Beretta. The Stoeger Cougars are made in Turkey using the same machinery that Beretta used to make the original Cougars. It is every bit the quality of the Beretta. The Stoeger 8000 in 9mm is identical to the Beretta Cougar L Type P (Cougar L slide, lighter barrel and beveled slide, but with a full-length magazine).

Stoeger Cougars come in 9mm, .40cal, & .45cal.


----------



## tonyjh (Dec 31, 2008)

No one has mentioned it yet, and it's not on your list, but i would recommend the gun i carry: Kahr P9. Great gun for carry...


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

While you're shooting and handling the pistols that you are considering, see if you can try putting one on in an IWB or OWB holster to get an idea of what size of pistol works with your preferred carry method and physique. There are trade-offs in pistol size for concealability vs. ballistics vs. comfortable shooting. If you buy too big of a pistol, you could have a hard time concealing it. Conversely, some of the small pistols can be uncomfortable to shoot and/or more difficult to shoot accurately with small sight radius, difficulty in gripping, etc.

For me, I chose a Glock 19 as my carry piece. For me, it's the ideal balance between size, capacity and shooting ease. I did shoot the M&P, XD and the Ruger SR-9 before I purchased the Glock and to me, the Glock felt better in my hand and from researching it, I felt comfortable with the Glock's design and proven reliability.

I would say, though, that gun fit is obviously a personal matter. So try out any pistol that you can in order to make the best decision for yourself.

Good luck in your search and with your CWP class.


----------



## bayhawk2 (Sep 25, 2010)

Springfield or Glock?Glock is a fine weapon,but I've been Eyeing the new Springfields 
with their new approach on thinner and lighter.All according to the preference,
but I have to look at the" comfortable to conceal" factor.Didn't read all the previous post,but
you may or may not consider C/C?


----------



## allantaylor8907 (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah ive pretty much got it down to the glock 23 and the xd or xdm 3.8 .40 cal, i will take the suggestion of trying to holster them and conceal before i purchase. now i have to make time for the gun range and see what fits best


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

allantaylor8907 said:


> Yeah ive pretty much got it down to the glock 23 and the xd or xdm 3.8 .40 cal, i will take the suggestion of trying to holster them and conceal before i purchase. now i have to make time for the gun range and see what fits best


What a shame you have to make time for the gun range. :smt082

Nothing quite like a new gun to help keep the priorities in line. :mrgreen:


----------

